# The Secret of HHH's power is revealed.



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

http://whatever-dude.com/posts/304.shtml

:rofl:


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

Wow some people have a lot
 of time on there hands...

HHH ROCKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 13, 2002)

Lol thats wicked!.......

And HHH kinda sucks now days. He hasnt really got any good storylines going for him anymore.......


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2002)

How do you find time to locate this stuff. 
The site is great 
My wife wants you to find out who Raven is suppossed to be (we know he is Scotty Levey) but she wants to know who he is supposed to be.
I'd give  my opion but I want to be able to sleep tonight. 

Still think you have to much spare time.:rofl: 

Shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

Actually, its funny...my GF shot the link to me...she finds all sorts of weird things online...


----------



## jkn75 (Oct 14, 2002)

My sides hurt now.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 14, 2002)

lol.....I just read that again, its bloody hysterical!


----------



## bob919 (Oct 24, 2002)

he also thinks bruce wayne is batman

funny thiough


----------

